# boxing corner bead



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

I watched the no-coat demo, all the guys boxed the bead. I know they make attachments for the boxes, but these guys weren't all running them. Can I box no-coat 90's with an unmodified 8 and 10 inch box? Seems like it'd wreck the corner.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CE Drywall said:


> I watched the no-coat demo, all the guys boxed the bead. I know they make attachments for the boxes, but these guys weren't all running them. Can I box no-coat 90's with an unmodified 8 and 10 inch box? Seems like it'd wreck the corner.


You can box no-coat just the same as any other bead.


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

I've never boxed regular bead, I do it all by hand. Got any pointers, or should I just give it a try tomorrow? You do first coat with quickset or reg. mud?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CE Drywall said:


> I've never boxed regular bead, I do it all by hand. Got any pointers, or should I just give it a try tomorrow? You do first coat with quickset or reg. mud?


 My post was a "tounge-in-cheek" thing. Unless you are using CFS tools, you can't box beads, unless you want to run em about 6 times, cause ya got to thin the mud down.

You can buy "box-beaders" or other things, which you don't need, however, you cannot get the "pull" with a flat-box to run em.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

their showing off in those vids,the only time we do it is on bulk heads,where there is high lighting ,or there's miles of them,think commercial buildings etc,.usually we have two coats on,we just run a 10" box down them at a low # to take the waves and hollows out,boxes run true and consistent .makes them look sweet,to load with them is nutz,but to each his own


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

to add to my post ,we only do it on horizontal beads,not up and down ones,(bulk heads) just ones where someone can get a good visual on them,like when their hundreds of feet long.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I used a DM 5.5" box on an attic I did with 450 feet of no-coat. it ran nice on the inside corners expecially. I've had trouble in the past with the blades on my larger boxes peeling the paper off the corner on outside no coat angles (before my 5.5" box), but other people obviously make it work.


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

i box all my inside corner no-coat, at times ive heard no-coat cracking on outside corners. must be because of the lack of mud at the point, but have since quit doing it. theres nothing worse than having a piece of textured no-coat come loose on a ceiling.

in the past i have boxed the underside of drops and trays, just dont use someone elses boxes to do it, they may freek out on you.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

No-coat outside corners with a boxes takes a lot more mud then they claim.

For the inside I'd say there no need to box, a 6" knife does the job dandy


----------



## CE Drywall (Sep 6, 2010)

*boxing*

all answer pretty much point to the same thing. I have run bead in several hundred houses and a few commercial jobs and NEVER used a box on outsides. I have done the inside splays with no-coat 450, but that is it. Just thought if there was a better way I should know about it.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> My post was a "tounge-in-cheek" thing. Unless you are using CFS tools, you can't box beads, unless you want to run em about 6 times, cause ya got to thin the mud down.


Straight from the diary of a wimpy taper.


It can be done with or without beadboxers, but it's easily frustrating. It will test your ability to keep the box square to the bead, and if the box isn't on just right, it'll either underfill, or you'll have cow-pies aplenty. Bonus when you get them in your face coating overhead.


----------



## mktorocker (Oct 15, 2010)

we use a 10 box as often as possible to first coat our outside corner bead. only use plus3, with one sponge of water. hook the wheel on the edge of the bead, and pull down like a but seam. it takes a little getting used to, but once you get the hang of it, you can't beat it. then skim by hand second coat, they will be full and look awesome. not to mention way faster.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> Straight from the diary of a wimpy taper.
> 
> 
> It can be done with or without beadboxers, but it's easily frustrating. It will test your ability to keep the box square to the bead, and if the box isn't on just right, it'll either underfill, or you'll have cow-pies aplenty. Bonus when you get them in your face coating overhead.


 Yeah right,,,, Big Boy

Would you be interested in some water-front property in Oklahoma????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah right,,,, Big Boy
> 
> Would you be interested in some water-front property in Oklahoma????


hey ! it's pick on cazna month
I'll stir up a hornets nest here,anyone who thinks they can coat out bead faster with boxes rather than buy hand,challenge me ,I'm 48 years old so that should give you a fighting chance right there.we will set up the game rules,one it's got to be 1st coat,2 who can go through one bucket 1st,to make it even more fair we will keep out arch ways ,backs of closets etc......any takers
you will half to post a vid on you tube
lets set the game rules
oh,got to be on paper bead too


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> hey ! it's pick on cazna month
> I'll stir up a hornets nest here,anyone who thinks they can coat out bead faster with boxes rather than buy hand,challenge me ,I'm 48 years old so that should give you a fighting chance right there.we will set up the game rules,one it's got to be 1st coat,2 who can go through one bucket 1st,to make it even more fair we will keep out arch ways ,backs of closets etc......any takers
> you will half to post a vid on you tube
> lets set the game rules
> oh,got to be on paper bead too


 I'm with ya 2buck, I'm 57, I'll bet with ya,,, heck I'll even give them their pick, I'll run em with knife OR trowel. I can beat em either way,,,,

Disclaimer: This offer is extended to boxes only,,, NO Alpha-Tech's


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I'm with ya 2buck, I'm 57, I'll bet with ya,,, heck I'll even give them their pick, I'll run em with knife OR trowel. I can beat em either way,,,,
> 
> Disclaimer: This offer is extended to boxes only,,, NO Alpha-Tech's


ok ,you represent the all the knife tapers ,I'll represent the hawk and trowel side,both ways will win.and yes no alpa tools
just to let any challenger know,in under 10 or 15 seconds i can coat out a bead.in 8 strokes.I use a 10 " curve troll (poor mans box) so do the math,and it looks good and clean when i'm done too.
2 old farts willing and able to challenge :yes:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll believe that maybe I can't outrun you on a corner. Maybe. But as long as I can box a corner bead faster than I can hand mud it, I'm still boxing them. I use spin mix though, so shrinkage isn't an issue. In fact, I box the beads with the spring set at 4.

see, at the end of the day, I don't need to be faster than you. Just faster and more consistent than I would be any other way, and I'm ahead of the game. Sure, since pricing is on a square foot basis, you may end up taking home more money, but so long as the customers end up happy, and business keeps rolling in, who cares?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey saul, Is that spin mix you mention the all purpose with the setting added?? You told me about that and i didnt do it so paid the price and got some shrinkage, but the place is being overcooked with underfloor heating, I mixed a few buckets of taping with some setting on the next house and its amazing it dosent set up mud, it just blended in sweet as.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> I'll believe that maybe I can't outrun you on a corner. Maybe. But as long as I can box a corner bead faster than I can hand mud it, I'm still boxing them. I use spin mix though, so shrinkage isn't an issue. In fact, I box the beads with the spring set at 4.
> 
> see, at the end of the day, I don't need to be faster than you. Just faster and more consistent than I would be any other way, and I'm ahead of the game. Sure, since pricing is on a square foot basis, you may end up taking home more money, but so long as the customers end up happy, and business keeps rolling in, who cares?


 Fair nuff Saul,,, In the end, its all about the BEST system for each of us.

The BEST finisher, is the guy that makes the most money at the end of the job, WITHOUT any call-backs.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Boxing bead works great if using a product like no coat or hydro trim from grabber. bead x or metal bead d#oesnt work well cuz the fill is too deep. and ive only done it on final coat with said bead products.. super fast and looks great if done right. I run my box on 4 otherwise the fill is to humped though.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I,ll hand coat my bead faster by hand than my apla tech,and I,ll challenge most guys to a contest--except Capt--he,s got a few years on me[4]


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> I,ll hand coat my bead faster by hand than my apla tech,and I,ll challenge most guys to a contest--except Capt--he,s got a few years on me[4]


 Yeah, thats just cause your a plaster guy,,,,,,,,,,

I have a hawk and trowel,,,,, but I NEVER pull em out if there is a plaster guy on the job,,,,,,,, and I'm purty good with em,,,,,, as far as drywall goes.

Its all about time and technique,,,, and when someone runs plaster off a H&T for years,,,,, I ain't challenging them for nutin.

Like when my GirlFriend asks me "If these pants make her butt look big",,,, I ain't setting myself up for that arse whupping.:notworthy:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

had a partner for 6 years that was a true blue plaster guy.WE dabbled in some of the old plaster ways and the veneer plaster.that Sh1t was too much like work.but it made you fast on the H&T.
While one day when I was around 28 years of age,we were doing a nursing home with a whack of bead in the hall way.thinking I was a big MASTER taper by now,I was racing as fast as I could to coat my bead to beat him.after awhile he turned to me and asked "are you trying to race with me"
I replied "YES"
while he started to laugh,and said "lets race then"
I was left in the dust like a horse and buggy racing a fighter jet
never saw mud go on so fast before in my life.
wonder if I could beat him now,he might be in a wheel chair by now


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> had a partner for 6 years that was a true blue plaster guy.WE dabbled in some of the old plaster ways and the veneer plaster.that Sh1t was too much like work.but it made you fast on the H&T.
> While one day when I was around 28 years of age,we were doing a nursing home with a whack of bead in the hall way.thinking I was a big MASTER taper by now,I was racing as fast as I could to coat my bead to beat him.after awhile he turned to me and asked "are you trying to race with me"
> I replied "YES"
> while he started to laugh,and said "lets race then"
> ...


 I hear ya,,, thats why I never tell a plaster guy anything about a trowel,,,, LOL,,,, your story takes me back ,,,,, them guys can sho-nuff sling a trowel.

Heres one for ya,,,, when I first got started in drywall, early 70's, the plaster guys would show up with a dump truck full of small saw horses and plywood. They would set them horses up and then lay the plywood over em, making a "floor" . 

Funny how time changes everything


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I hear ya,,, thats why I never tell a plaster guy anything about a trowel,,,, LOL,,,, your story takes me back ,,,,, them guys can sho-nuff sling a trowel.
> 
> Heres one for ya,,,, when I first got started in drywall, early 70's, the plaster guys would show up with a dump truck full of small saw horses and plywood. They would set them horses up and then lay the plywood over em, making a "floor" .
> 
> Funny how time changes everything


that's what I had to do with them,and you forgot the dump truck of sand/pearlite that came along with it,kept whining and complaining all day why they didn't offer to drywall and tape the house instead of this back busting %^&&*stupid (*&(@#@# **&^&
they kicked me off the job


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Some days when I watch other finishers doing some work by hand Its like I want to step on their toes to make them move faster,but then I realize they,re going as fast as they can--- like Capt pointed out,,its just natural for plaster guys to be fast,, seriously I,m not bragging just letting some plaster experience out..many times I try to talk owners into it,, some just think its old school---personally I would do every job with it---beautiful finish and NO SANDING


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Some days when I watch other finishers doing some work by hand Its like I want to step on their toes to make them move faster,but then I realize they,re going as fast as they can--- like Capt pointed out,,its just natural for plaster guys to be fast,, seriously I,m not bragging just letting some plaster experience out..many times I try to talk owners into it,, some just think its old school---personally I would do every job with it---beautiful finish and NO SANDING


Yes it is John,,, I hold plasters in VERY high regard,,,,,, I'm good at what I do, but they got my number when it comes to using their tools,,,,,,

I'm kinda glad plaster has gone by the wayside, cause they make me look BAD<<<< :wallbash:, Its kinda funny, when regular folks see me use a hwak and trowel, they think I'm fast as hell, If they saw you running first coat, I guess they would just pass out,,,, I nearly do,,,lol, and I have run EIF stucco for a cpl years too. :notworthy:


----------



## A Mudder (Sep 30, 2010)

*Boxing Bead ???*

Are you crazy??? Use a Trowel and use your boxes on Flats and Butts.
Unless you wanna tear the paper and ruin your box!


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Guy from Apla tech talked me into his bead tabs for the head,what a waste of money!!!! I coat my bead with ez sand 1 coat and finish[2nd pull] with usg green---I use paperfaced metal. If i,m doing about 20 -30 sticks in a house I apply in the morning[maybe an hour] and at the end of the day I coat it,next day I finish it in the afternoon!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> Guy from Apla tech talked me into his bead tabs for the head,what a waste of money!!!! I coat my bead with ez sand 1 coat and finish[2nd pull] with usg green---I use paperfaced metal. If i,m doing about 20 -30 sticks in a house I apply in the morning[maybe an hour] and at the end of the day I coat it,next day I finish it in the afternoon!!


 LOL, me too,,, anybody out there want a set of useless "bead-tabs" cheap????...:jester: I even have a set of useless "bead-boxers" for auto tools,,, I,ll throw in for free,:thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

well to each his own..i use tape tech power assist 10 and 12 with bead boxers on my corner bead paper faced and no coat..plus you have to admit on 10 or 12 foot high walls... a flat box with a extendable handle is faster..followed by a squeegy to smooth it out..but just because i like it ...doesent mean you all will.. you win some you lose some


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAeEMFxZ70A

lol has anyone scene this before or used these tools?


----------

